# Honey may be fermenting???



## Squid Bait (Jun 13, 2017)

A couple months ago, my only and first ever hive absconded. This obviously sucked, but they left behind a lot of capped comb. I used a spoon to scoop out the honey and wax from the capped sections, being as careful as possible to only get the capped honey, but things got messy, and I'm sure a little uncapped made it into the mix. Fast forward a couple months... my honey is starting to smell just slightly of alcohol. It still tastes fine, but I suspect that will change with time. What can I do? Can I stop the fermentation process? If not, what can I do with several pounds of honey before it "turns"?

Thanks


----------



## heybe (Feb 15, 2018)

You can maybe sell them or make honey soaps? Honey soaps and bath products are pretty in right now if you know how to market them.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

IME there is nothing wrong with fermented honey, it's edible at least for a year or two with out doing anything to it. 

If you want, you can dry it in a crockpot to reduces the water and slow/stop fermentation. Keep a close eye on the temp if you want "raw" stay below 105. Use a refractometer to check moisture. 

We use our thin honey (now fermented) for cooking, tea, ice tea and making mead... 

A few years ago while I was drying some thin honey in the crockpot I forgot it over night, it was as thick and dark as molasses. Instead of pitching it I made a very nice bochets with it.


----------

